# Industrial Pharmacist



## nitinng (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning to apply for a visa to move to Australia. I've completed my B.Pharm and M.Pharm and have 3 years of work experience. Can you please advice if with this experience if I can apply under 'industrial pharmacist'. I've read about 'IP' and my job is very much related to it. My question is if 3 years experience is sufficient?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers!


----------



## nitinng (Jan 28, 2014)

Also, could you please let me know if 'industrial pharmacist' is on the skilled occupation list?

Thanks again!


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

It is not in SOL but in CSOL, you can apply



nitinng said:


> Also, could you please let me know if 'industrial pharmacist' is on the skilled occupation list?
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## nitinng (Jan 28, 2014)

*Industrial Pharmacist - CSOL*

Hi,

Could someone please let me know which all states/Territory are sponsoring 'Industrial pharmacist' in Australia. 

I've checked each link mentioned under - 

URL - skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nominationI am seeking State or Territory Government Nomination » SkillSelect Su

but in most either 'Industrial pharmacist' sponsor is closed otherwise they are not in the list.

Can someone guide me here, please?


----------



## oz123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi there,
Any new applicants for Industrial Pharmacist , job code-251512 for ACT in 2014? I'm awaiting my VETASSES verification result. Applied for VETASSES on Jan 31st, 2014.

If any body is going through the same job code.......pls join this thread. We all can share info & views.


Thanks,
oz123


----------



## Krishh (Feb 25, 2014)

*hi*

hi even iam waiting for the reply from vetassess.am applied in the month of dec2013.but nw the cap closed in each and every state.have u got any idea when they considering to reopen our occupation.
thanks 
krishh


----------



## Krishh (Feb 25, 2014)

*hi*

even iam also waiting for it .


----------



## oz123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Krishh,
Welcome to the forum. Good to know that you are also in the same boat. we are expecting the lists to open by June-July 2014. Have you received any info about your Vetassess application?

Keep posting.


Cheers,
Oz123


----------



## varun1111111 (Mar 30, 2014)

nitinng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please let me know which all states/Territory are sponsoring 'Industrial pharmacist' in Australia.
> 
> ...


Sir me too applying for industrial pharmacist skill assessment..i want to know whether chemist category get more sponsorship or industrial pharmacist.


----------



## varun1111111 (Mar 30, 2014)

oz123 said:


> Hi there,
> Any new applicants for Industrial Pharmacist , job code-251512 for ACT in 2014? I'm awaiting my VETASSES verification result. Applied for VETASSES on Jan 31st, 2014.
> 
> If any body is going through the same job code.......pls join this thread. We all can share info & views.
> ...


Sir me too applying for industrial pharmacist skill assessment..i want to know whether chemist category get more sponsorship or industrial pharmacist.


----------



## varun1111111 (Mar 30, 2014)

which state give induatrial pharmacist sponsership...or i want to know chemist and induatrial pharmacist which catergory is better to apply .


----------



## oz123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Varun,
How many years experience do you have in the field of Industrial pharmacy? 


Cheers,
oZ123


----------



## umeshb (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi I am applying under Industrial Pharmacist , job code-251512. Have you gone through all proces? I know its 2018, just checking


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

umeshb said:


> Hi I am applying under Industrial Pharmacist , job code-251512. Have you gone through all proces? I know its 2018, just checking


previous poster last on forum in 2014, please don't dredge up old such old threads.


----------

